# What's the longest Plant Life?



## Manjinken (Jun 6, 2008)

does anyone know the longest you can keep a marijuana plant alive? Could you keep it in vegetative for as long as you want before flowering? would it get bigger or help with yeild at all? or is it just worse for the plant?


----------



## gangjababy (Jun 6, 2008)

grow faq top left


----------



## Manjinken (Jun 6, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> grow faq top left


could people please at least link me? i always read the growfaqs, if i ask a question that means i either havent found it in the faqs or im asking more specifically than the faqs tell.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 6, 2008)

you can veg a plant forever.


----------



## joepro (Jun 6, 2008)

Are you asking if you veg for say 2-3 months, you will have a monster on your hands?
The easy anwser is yes, but so meany other facters come into play.
Instead of waiting the extra time for more yeild, try clones.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

the longer you veg it the more budding sites it will have but the more space it would take up, SOG is the best way to get the most flowering plants for the same area as 1 big plant


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 6, 2008)

well i figure it's like a tree .. it will eventually die wont it?


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

Gilfman said:


> well i figure it's like a tree .. it will eventually die wont it?


yes , trees are like us , if we treat our bodies right we will live longer compared to people who don't , if you treat a tree/weed right it will live longer but it to will die at some point of time


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 7, 2008)

- Some varieties require more care to keep in a constant veg state than others. Sometimes you don't need to do anything, but some plants will start to show flowers eventually. In this case, it's time to prune if you want to keep vegging

- I have heard of plants being kept alive for a decade or two... but I have no real way to verify this.


----------



## kuhdoffi (Jun 7, 2008)

my homeboys pops has a strain he said hes had for like 15 years from some bag seed and this was a while ago


----------



## Stoneman (Jun 7, 2008)

The hypothetical answer given "forever or infinite" is a bit full of itself. It is a hell uva long time smoking one strain. From experience, can we count cuttings of cuttings of cuttings... i lost count at 45 or 50 odd generations of cuttings, from the same germinated seed [_William's Wonder_ circa 1988] that was kept alive 4 years+ and circulated from that point to??? And then there is the dooms dayers camp that insist genetic drift will at some point, make the plant unrecognizable from the original seed. What was the question again.?


----------



## WormSlayer (Jun 7, 2008)

What fdd said


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 8, 2008)

theoretically if ideal conditions are maintained a MJ plant would very easily outlive a human being stuck in its vegitative state.

As for eternity, well I cant say anyone knows the answer to that, some trees are 1000's of years old, some more!!!

But it would be very difficult to say keep a MJ plant in veg state for 10,000years although I say in theory it is possible.


----------



## THEGROWER42384 (Jun 9, 2008)

i think renewing your moms is a good idea at least once a year but ive heard of a plant going 9 years but i only herd and never seen


----------



## BCMango (Jun 9, 2008)

THEGROWER42384 said:


> i think renewing your moms is a good idea at least once a year but ive heard of a plant going 9 years but i only herd and never seen


if you grow the perfect mom so nothing is crowded and took awsome care of her she can end up being super healthy and not die for a long time


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 9, 2008)

If one was to renew thier moms yearly you would lose that specific phenotype that you carefully selected out for that particular strain.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 9, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> If one was to renew thier moms yearly you would lose that specific phenotype that you carefully selected out for that particular strain.


yea and that's why I bought seeds and want to make my own seeds that and if I'm gonna get rid of my mom I'm gonna try to get 4 green houses full of clones


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 9, 2008)

4 greenhouses of clones, damn you trying to feed a army or something?


----------



## BCMango (Jun 9, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> 4 greenhouses of clones, damn you trying to feed a army or something?


ta ha , na , mostly gonna be for making seeds and that's only gonna be 71 clones per greenhouse


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 9, 2008)

You are going to have Kilos of seeds you know!! Holy Mary Janes sake.!!!


----------



## BCMango (Jun 9, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> You are going to have Kilos of seeds you know!! Holy Mary Janes sake.!!!


i know , i only want the best smoke for a strain


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2008)

the genetics DO NOT change when you take a cutting. it just doesn't happen. a cutting is an EXACT replica of the mother plant. 

it's not even "true" cloning. true cloning, you take a piece of DNA and grow it. marijuana cloning is simply "rooting a branch". this is not "true" cloning.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 9, 2008)

the gentics of seeds from a plant will exihibit a vast difference in phenotypes.

I think thats what he meant FDD


----------



## BCMango (Jun 9, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> the gentics of seeds from a plant will exihibit a vast difference in phenotypes.
> 
> I think thats what he meant FDD


yes , that's why I want mass clones before I get rid of a mom because I don't want a mom that's any older then 1 year and I want mass clones so that when I make seeds I can have a mass amount of seeds to germ and pick out the best plants from thoes seeds


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 9, 2008)

You could accomplish the same thing from one big plants worth of seeds ya know.

A plant will yeild alot of seed.

And having and finding room to a Flower 71 clones to maturity and pollinate is ridiculous, and b) You qill most likely get every single possible phenotype out of just one plants worth of seeds.

Because then you are talking of growing out THOUSANDS of seeds, which is a ridiculous task unto itself.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 9, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> You could accomplish the same thing from one big plants worth of seeds ya know.
> 
> A plant will yeild alot of seed.
> 
> ...


284 clones thanks , and I wouldn't be doing them all at once because I want a certin male plant for a certin female thus selective breeding (right word?)


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 9, 2008)

- A fully pollinated Cannabis plant full of mature seeds is often 50% seed, measured by weight of the harvested/dried plant. I Can really only think of one reason someone would want to grow that many plants, and its not for seeds, lol.

- Once again, GanjaGoddess is completely correct! I am starting to lose track of how many times I've said that on this forum. You will be able to get plenty of seeds from one plant. If its a large outdoor plant you could get 1000's, potentially. Even in your greenhouses you could get hundreds off of one decent sized plant, if you let it get completely pollinated. There would be examples of every possible pheno present as well, so there is no reason to grow that many plants for seed. Like I said, you can get a plant to be 50% seeds if you do it right. You don't need that many plants unless you are growing for profit. I guess potentially you could be planning on starting your own seed company. that'd be cool

- Maybe I'm missing something. why do you think you need so many clones? I'm also wondering about your plan for harvesting 284 clones from one mother? Surely you don't mean all at once, right?


----------



## BCMango (Jun 9, 2008)

marijuanajoe1982 said:


> - A fully pollinated Cannabis plant full of mature seeds is often 50% seed, measured by weight of the harvested/dried plant. I Can really only think of one reason someone would want to grow that many plants, and its not for seeds, lol.
> 
> - Once again, GanjaGoddess is completely correct! I am starting to lose track of how many times I've said that on this forum. You will be able to get plenty of seeds from one plant. If its a large outdoor plant you could get 1000's, potentially. Even in your greenhouses you could get hundreds off of one decent sized plant, if you let it get completely pollinated. There would be examples of every possible pheno present as well, so there is no reason to grow that many plants for seed. Like I said, you can get a plant to be 50% seeds if you do it right. You don't need that many plants unless you are growing for profit. I guess potentially you could be planning on starting your own seed company. that'd be cool
> 
> - Maybe I'm missing something. why do you think you need so many clones? I'm also wondering about your plan for harvesting 284 clones from one mother? Surely you don't mean all at once, right?


oh no no no, I'll do it over the corse of a month but none the less not at once

The reason why I want alot of clones of 1 plant is because I want to create diffrent kinds of seeds , I'm gonna try to get my hands on at least 30 diffrent srains to mess around with to make diffrent seeds.

I don't care for profits , if I make the money back from it what I put in its all good and I want to chose the best moms of each strain before I do the seeds producing thing and I'm not going any bigger then a 1 foot plant. I do smoke a bit here and there with my friend but I took it up because I've always wanted to since I was 16 but never realy looked into it and my friend told me if I grow for him he'll buy it off of me and I do wanna do a SOG harvest style


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 9, 2008)

30 females, 30 males should be sufficient.

Only thing is the new strains you make have to be inbred back 4 or 5 generations to stabilize the phenotype


----------



## BCMango (Jun 10, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> 30 females, 30 males should be sufficient.
> 
> Only thing is the new strains you make have to be inbred back 4 or 5 generations to stabilize the phenotype


inbred is taking a male from the F1 and breeding it with the parent plant that creaited the F1 ?


----------



## BCMango (Jun 10, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> 30 females, 30 males should be sufficient.
> 
> Only thing is the new strains you make have to be inbred back 4 or 5 generations to stabilize the phenotype


30 males and 30 females for 27+ stains when I'm done wouldn't cut it


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 10, 2008)

For sure, your business of your plan for breeding is your own.

just remeber to stabilize your pheno's if you intend to say this seed will make this type of plant.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 10, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> For sure, your business of your plan for breeding is your own.
> 
> just remeber to stabilize your pheno's if you intend to say this seed will make this type of plant.


I'll remember that


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 10, 2008)

oh and win the cannabis cup too!!


----------



## BCMango (Jun 10, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> oh and win the cannabis cup too!!


sure ... even though I was never planing on doing that


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 10, 2008)

didnt mean that saracsticly in case it came off that way.

I really mean win the CANNABIS CUP!!!


----------



## BCMango (Jun 10, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> didnt mean that saracsticly in case it came off that way.
> 
> I really mean win the CANNABIS CUP!!!


I do how to enter it =|


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh thats the easy part. hahah


----------



## Stoneman (Jun 17, 2008)

FDDTBLK, your definition of cloning is a bit off re growing DNA. My body grows DNA constantly. Northwestern Bio dictionary, clone="...group of genetically identical cells or individuals derived by asexual division from a common ancestor..." 2. coll. "Individual formed by some asexual process..., identical to its parent..." Just keeping it real bro. No offense but having slaved studing this stuff, my former proff would smack me down driving around definitions like that.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

Stoneman said:


> FDDTBLK, your definition of cloning is a bit off re growing DNA. My body grows DNA constantly. Northwestern Bio dictionary, clone="...group of genetically identical cells or individuals derived by asexual division from a common ancestor..." 2. coll. "Individual formed by some asexual process..., identical to its parent..." Just keeping it real bro. No offense but having slaved studing this stuff, my former proff would smack me down driving around definitions like that.


so your a homeless botanist gone weed grower?


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 17, 2008)

lol. It's ok, I took a shot at Fdd Once too. I was hoping to get rep points, lol. Every now and again he slips up. But I must say that I though his statement was alright, when it comes to the practicality of it. Isn't it technically different to root a stem than to, say, clone an animal from a single cell? Because I'm pretty sure that while almost anyone can clone a branch, not so many could clone a sheep. I don't care what Merriam Webster says about this one. Sorry to disagree, man. no offence intended.


----------



## SnoCap (Jun 17, 2008)

this is where a sub-def comes into play.. but both fdd and stoneman are right in a way. and i just dont follow ganjagoddess's last post at all..?


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jun 18, 2008)

I once saw pot trees the size of apple trees.... it was like a died and gone to heaven.... ahh how i remember that day, the first time i saw a real outdoor op.... unfortunitly my county went out and chopped them about a year later, but honestly the trunk of the trees was like the size of a pine tree, they were huge, must of been at least 10 years old..... He was all over the paper after that cause the grow op's owner also has a winery and a health food store, these trees were below his vinyard.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 18, 2008)

SnoCap said:


> and i just dont follow ganjagoddess's last post at all..?


good...


----------



## SnoCap (Jun 18, 2008)

hahaha .


----------



## grassified (Oct 30, 2010)

K thats it when I have the time and resources I will grow the WORLDS BIGGEST MARIJUANA PLANT.

Anybody have any info on someone whos already tried this?


----------

